# Logging on



## Bearcarver (Aug 26, 2010)

Is it just me, or are others getting bumped off a lot in the last 2 or 3 days. It doesn't usually bother me, but a couple times was after I just about had a post ready to submit---Then I had to log on again & start over. The one time, I had 8 pictures already loaded, and a comment at each picture. I clicked review
zoom GONE!  Had to log on again & do the whole thing over 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Bear

PS on edit: And what is with the stupid lines that get on here (like between review & zoom). They distort everything. I had one that had 5 of them on the comment---made the post make NO sense at all---Had to redo it.


----------



## bassman (Aug 26, 2010)

I just stay logged in all the time.  I have noticed recently that I have been logged off several times.  No idea.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Aug 26, 2010)

We have had several upgrades and maintenance sessions over the last few days.. not sure if that might have been part of it. I'll be interested to see if anyone else is having this issue. At any rate, I will let Huddler know what you are experiencing.

On the mystery line issue..

Just to clarify.. you are saying that the horizontal line below was input automatically? Does it only show up once you hit the submit or does it show up as you are typing your post?

You can add the horizontal lines purposely by using the button at the top (4th from the right) but I have not heard anyone else say it's doing it on it's own. Strange indeed!!
 


Bearcarver said:


> Is it just me, or are others getting bumped off a lot in the last 2 or 3 days. It doesn't usually bother me, but a couple times was after I just about had a post ready to submit---Then I had to log on again & start over. The one time, I had 8 pictures already loaded, and a comment at each picture. I clicked review
> zoom GONE!  Had to log on again & do the whole thing over
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mythmaster (Aug 26, 2010)

I stay logged in all of the time, too.  Whenever they update the system they kick everyone so you have to log back in.  That would certainly be inconvenient if you're in the middle of a long post, but to be safe you could (a) type it all up in a text editor first and (b) upload all of your photos to an album before you add them to a post (although I haven't tried this yet so not 100% sure).  I've been wanting to try (b) so this will give me a good excuse.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 26, 2010)

TulsaJeff said:


> We have had several upgrades and maintenance sessions over the last few days.. not sure if that might have been part of it. I'll be interested to see if anyone else is having this issue. At any rate, I will let Huddler know what you are experiencing.
> 
> On the mystery line issue..
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply Jeff,

Sometimes the line appears when I preview my post, before I hit submit, and sometimes it's not there on "preview", but it shows up when I submit. As you can see in the one above, it separated at the middle of a sentence, between "review" and "zoom", and put a line at that point.

That should have looked like this----"I clicked review---zoom GONE! Had to log on again and do the whole thing again"

But instead, it looked like this----"[color= rgb(24, 24, 24)]I clicked review[/color]
zoom GONE!  Had to log on again & do the whole thing over 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





"


----------



## beer-b-q (Aug 26, 2010)

I've been having to log back in several times a day also...


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 26, 2010)

mythmaster said:


> I stay logged in all of the time, too.  Whenever they update the system they kick everyone so you have to log back in.  That would certainly be inconvenient if you're in the middle of a long post, but to be safe you could (a) type it all up in a text editor first and (b) upload all of your photos to an album before you add them to a post (although I haven't tried this yet so not 100% sure).  I've been wanting to try (b) so this will give me a good excuse.


Basically I just wanted to see if there was a problem with mine, or everybody's, and wanted to let the admins know it was happening. If they don't know, they can't fix it. I realize there are technical things I can do like you said, but I am no computer genius----Just a member following directions for posting. I have no idea what a text editor is, nor am I interested in learning what it is. When things work right, I don't need to do those things.

Normally I stay logged on for weeks at a time. In the last few days, I have been bumped off about 6 or 7 times, three of which were in the middle of a post, one of which was in the middle of a very large post. It was only the large post that got me angry, but then again when you type with one finger, they are all rather long.

I know how to copy & paste, but it won't allow you to copy when it's in the "Reply" box, so I can't copy it, in case it happens.

Thanks,

Bear


----------



## mythmaster (Aug 26, 2010)

Text editor = Notepad or Word or whatever.  You can cut, copy, and paste in the reply box with keyboard shortcuts.  In Windows and Linux, it's <ctrl>-x to cut, <ctrl>-c to copy, and <ctrl>-v to paste.  I don't use a Mac, but I think that it's different with them.  Anyway, it's easier to do this for long, detailed, step-by-step posts whether the system is kicking you or not.

I just did a test post inserting images from a photo album, and while it was easy to upload multiple images to the album all at once, getting them into the post required copying the embed link URL into the "Insert Image" dialog popup.  Maybe an option to insert an image from a user's photo album could be implemented.  I'll request it in the proper place if this isn't it.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 26, 2010)

mythmaster said:


> Text editor = Notepad or Word or whatever.  You can cut, copy, and paste in the reply box with keyboard shortcuts.  In Windows and Linux, it's <ctrl>-x to cut, <ctrl>-c to copy, and <ctrl>-v to paste.  I don't use a Mac, but I think that it's different with them.  Anyway, it's easier to do this for long, detailed, step-by-step posts whether the system is kicking you or not.
> 
> I just did a test post inserting images from a photo album, and while it was easy to upload multiple images to the album all at once, getting them into the post required copying the embed link URL into the "Insert Image" dialog popup.  Maybe an option to insert an image from a user's photo album could be implemented.  I'll request it in the proper place if this isn't it.


LOL, you can play around & do it all kind of fancy ways. All I know is enough basics to do normal things on the forum. When it's working right, I'm fine. I'm sure they will fix it, if it is still doing it. So far I haven't been knocked off since I posted this (7:53 AM today). I have been a "Grunt" all of my life, and it's too late for me to change. That is why I don't bother to learn to type with more than one finger ( a very fast finger). I didn't have to type as a steelworker. I didn't have to type as a cabinet maker or carpenter (the wood wouldn't fit in the typewriter anyway). And I couldn't get my logs into a typewriter---I had to use chainsaws to carve my Bears.

Thanks,

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 27, 2010)

Just got bumped off again at 6:55 PM----Three minutes ago. Had to log on.

Just letting you know.

Bearcarver


----------



## ak1 (Aug 27, 2010)

Bear, it might be related to the web browser you're using. Or which version you're using. Normally I use Google Chrome, and I've found that sometimes it does appear different than Internet Explorer.


----------



## chefrob (Aug 27, 2010)

i seem to stay logged in.........and i use IE and am running vista, not sure how i can get anything done with all the updates.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Aug 27, 2010)

Bear do you have any auto cleanup things running that may clear your cache or temp files? or does this happen after a disk cleanup?  Since the switch this has happened to me 2 or 3 times but usually after I have cleared my cache or temp files.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 28, 2010)

I have a 27" HD iMac. We use Safari, and have a "Time Machine" backup. That's all I know, but I feel if the problem was at this end, it wouldn't have gone for weeks at a time without having to log on, until a few days ago.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 28, 2010)

Just had to log on again at exactly 8 AM.


----------



## mythmaster (Aug 28, 2010)

Bearcarver said:


> Just had to log on again at exactly 8 AM.


I did, too.  Must've been a site update.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 28, 2010)

mythmaster said:


> I did, too.  Must've been a site update.


Yup----And again at 8:45 AM.


----------



## mythmaster (Aug 28, 2010)

Bearcarver said:


> Yup----And again at 8:45 AM.


I stayed in that time, so I think that the problem might be specific to Safari.  Without getting too technical, it sounds like your session cookies might be expiring prematurely.  This is definitely one for the Huddler team -- I suspect that they changed something security-wise during this last batch of updates.


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 28, 2010)

Hey John

I think someone is trying to tell ya something here 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  like maybe we should get a life and not spend so much time here


----------



## bmudd14474 (Aug 28, 2010)

Im using a Mac too but am running firefox.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 28, 2010)

mythmaster said:


> I stayed in that time, so I think that the problem might be specific to Safari.  Without getting too technical, it sounds like your session cookies might be expiring prematurely.  This is definitely one for the Huddler team -- I suspect that they changed something security-wise during this last batch of updates.


Me thinks they are supposed to be making things better, not worse.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			







 


Scarbelly said:


> Hey John
> 
> I think someone is trying to tell ya something here
> 
> ...


I think you might have the best answer so far.

 


bmudd14474 said:


> Im using a Mac too but am running firefox.


My son buys all this expensive computer stuff, because my wife is his full time secretary, his main office is in the loft at my log house, and this iMac is in his business network with 4 others. I like that----costs me ZERO!

He thinks iMac & Safari are the best things going right now, so that is what we all use. It doesn't matter to me whether he's right or wrong, the important thing is----He's Paying!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 5, 2010)

mythmaster said:


> I stayed in that time, so I think that the problem might be specific to Safari.  Without getting too technical, it sounds like your session cookies might be expiring prematurely.  This is definitely one for the Huddler team -- I suspect that they changed something security-wise during this last batch of updates.


Mythy,

It happened to me a few times since, so I was thinking about what you said about a "time" thing. So I started to log myself out & back in just before I post anything of any size. So far it seems to be working, unless it's just a coincidence. 

Thanks,

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 5, 2010)

Just got bumped off again----About 1 1/2 hours after logging off & on before making a large post.

Still would like to know why.

Bearcarver


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 7, 2010)

Just did it to me again!

Got on here about 6:50 AM. Just got bumped off while trying to make a post at 7:41 AM.

This is really getting annoying!

Bear


----------



## ak1 (Sep 7, 2010)

Bear;

Maybe it has something to do with your service provider? Just the way certain parameters are set up, 

I'm guessing, but perhaps there's something in the interaction between your computer, the ISP, and this forum's servers that cause your problem.

I have a similar issue on another forum I'm on. Although I don't get logged off, what happens is that I go on and see all these unread posts, then I'll read a few posts and then go back to the main forum page and all posts are shown as read.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 7, 2010)

AK1 said:


> Bear;
> 
> Maybe it has something to do with your service provider? Just the way certain parameters are set up,
> 
> ...


I thought about that, but like I said, "It didn't happen for months, so I figure it's something they did to the forum in the last few weeks".

Oh Well,

Bear


----------



## ak1 (Sep 7, 2010)

It probably is. But the big issue is "what exactly is causing the problem"?  I'll try logging in with Safari on my computer and see if I have any problems.  I'll let you know.
 


Bearcarver said:


> I thought about that, but like I said, "It didn't happen for months, so I figure it's something they did to the forum in the last few weeks".
> 
> Oh Well,
> 
> Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 10, 2010)

Just reporting I didn't get bumped off for 72 hours now, including a lot of hours on the forum.

Maybe Huddler fixed something, because I did nothing different on this end.

Will be making large post later. Hope it keeps working like this.

Cautiously Optimistic Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 11, 2010)

BTW: That last post was wishful thinking.

I had to do that "BCBBBBCTBLT" post twice, because I got bumped off again right in the middle of it !

Got bumped about 4 times since then.

Really getting annoying.

I know I'm being annoying reporting it, but it I really hate doing time consuming things twice!

Thanks,

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 21, 2010)

I knew it was too good to be true!

Just went 9 days without having to log on. Then got bumped off 4 times so far during yesterday & today, including 5 minutes ago.

Thought those of you who run the show would like to know.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanks for letting me know, Bear..

I have reported several problems in the last couple of days so they are probably working on those. Maybe that changes the cookies somehow. (just stepping out on a limb with that one).


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 22, 2010)

TulsaJeff said:


> Thanks for letting me know, Bear..
> 
> I have reported several problems in the last couple of days so they are probably working on those. Maybe that changes the cookies somehow. (just stepping out on a limb with that one).


Thanks Jeff,

Why did I just get an image of you & Abbie, sitting on a tree limb, eating choc chip cookies?

I guess we non-geeks have to stick together.

This problem is only a real pain when I make a large post (with pictures), and boom----ALL GONE!

Bear


----------

